# Pt-1911



## mjgray (Sep 17, 2009)

Ok, looking to buy a PT-1911. Your input would be helpful. Which one do you own/want? I'm looking at the duel tone one. Have researched alot and it seem to be the best value for the money. Looking at the 45 ACP, already have 2 9mm guns (XDM-9 and SR-9). Appreciate your input.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I do not own one, but I heard nothing but good from the owners I have read/talked to. The service form the fatory may be something, but none of the people I have talked to have had to send them back. Devils will be by shortly to brag about his. If my list (realistic list) was longer it would be on it, FWIW.


----------



## copyoftheoriginal (Nov 13, 2009)

*I love mine*

I've just got the basic blue frame and black grips. Only had it for a couple of weeks and fired it for the first time today. Put fifty rounds down range, It operated flawlessly.

I like the black on blue. Very Tactical. I've got a carbon fiber paddle type holster with active and passive retention that fits it like a glove.

It sleeps in an evault bolted to the floor next to the bed, buy my synthetic 870 pump is what I would reach for first.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Good for you - I hope you like your new gun.

:smt1099


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Got tons of rounds through my stainless PT1911....So far so good....


----------



## tag (Mar 23, 2009)

Another basic blue and black. Had mine for about six months. Maybe 600-800 rounds through it (FMJ mostly but enough HP to make sure they feed smooth). No hiccups and I'm still in love with it.


----------



## swmp9jrm (Aug 29, 2009)

I have a PT-1911 DuoTone that's been 100% reliable. I have two brothers who also have PT-1911s - both 100%. A good gun for a good price.


----------



## Drill Sergeant (Oct 26, 2008)

Another positive report for the Taurus 1911. Very reliable and highly accurate. 

A real value.


----------



## maqueswell (Jul 12, 2006)

I purchased my PT1911 B-1 a couple of months ago..and i absolutely love it. I only have 500 rounds through it with many more to follow!

I own the Steel Blued w/ rail model!


----------



## Big222Dog (Dec 21, 2009)

I log on tonight to ask the same question of this original post.

I looked at a 2nd hand one this afternoon. My dealer is a friend and this gun was sold back to him within weeks of purchase as the guy decided to emigrate to Aussey and sold all his guns.

What I have heard about them is this:
~ good to shoot
~ onwers all happy
~ weakness is the safety. It often drops of as the ambidextours nature is one solid pin with the right side pushed on to the spindle. 

That said this has proven very easy to repare. Locktight it on.

The one I looked at is black with wood green grips and pit' rail for tactical lazer/light.


----------



## WW (Dec 8, 2009)

*Pt1911*

Hello, I am considering a used stainless PT1911. Have had lots of good luck with Taurus. What would you expect to pay for used from private owner? thanks.


----------



## copyoftheoriginal (Nov 13, 2009)

I put Raasco phenolic grips on mine last week. Then put a couple hundred more rounds down range. 
Wow, it's not as slippery anymore. I can get the sights back on target much quicker without over-gripping.

I like the size of the 1911's. Someone at the range let me try his .40 cal Glock. That little sucker jumps around too much for me.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

copyoftheoriginal said:


> I put Raasco phenolic grips on mine last week. Then put a couple hundred more rounds down range.
> Wow, it's not as slippery anymore. I can get the sights back on target much quicker without over-gripping.
> 
> I like the size of the 1911's. Someone at the range let me try his .40 cal Glock. That little sucker jumps around too much for me.


Heh, the 40 round is pretty snappy. I like it but I'm not a poly frame guy really. I have one 40 with a poly frame (Browning Pro40). It handles well but I like my Sig (229) more.


----------



## bmbroker (Mar 7, 2010)

*Looking to purchase a pt1911*

This is my first post so be gentle lol. It looks like Academy has the best price on this gun. Any differences in what they sell and say Gander Mountain or a dealer that I should know about?

Thanks!


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I buy most of my guns at Academy too.

If they carry the gun I want

It's usually the lowest priced.

:smt1099


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

I've had one (blue) for several years now and haven't had any problems. Had it in the safe collecting dust for about a year, pulled it out to shoot the local range quasi IDPA match and won the match with a clean shoot for the 3 rounds. I did have a ten round warm up before the match to double check POA/POI. Really is a great buy for the money. If I had to do it over again, I would get the stainless model (no rails please).:smt033


----------



## HidnSig40 (Aug 24, 2009)

*PT-1911 Duo-Tone*

I bought one yesterday. It seems like a really nice, well made piece. I looked it over very well and could not find anything that told me otherwise. It is sold with 2 8rnd. mags and bore brush. The features on the gun for the price is right up there with the high end 1911 models on the market. On the other hand I have not shot it yet and that will happen next weekend when I go to the farm. I expect it to shoot pretty well with the target ammo I have (Winchester, MagTech).


----------



## T. Webb (Aug 28, 2009)

I brought my first Taurus and my first 1911 this past week. (Both the same gun). Mine is a used, 1911-B . 

I plan on upgrading the sights and adding Hogue Rubber wrap-around grips.


----------



## T. Webb (Aug 28, 2009)

T. Webb said:


> I brought my first Taurus and my first 1911 this past week. (Both the same gun). Mine is a used, 1911-B .
> 
> I plan on upgrading the sights and adding Hogue Rubber wrap-around grips.


EDIT >>>>

Well, I fired the gun today for the first time. there was a tournament beginning so, I only had enough time to light off 2 mags. It functioned flawlessly, but, isn't anywhere near as nice as my Sig P 220.


----------



## bmbroker (Mar 7, 2010)

*Broke down and order a stainless*

Ordered a stainless with rail today. Anyone have recommendations for holsters and grips. The holster and grips should be "reasonably" priced. I ordered a couple of extra chip mccormick powermags online since the reviews were all good and a mag is something you don't want to skip on if it could cost you your life.

Got to the range a while back and got to put about 75 rounds through it. Shot great out of the box and after about the tenth round I could get everything in the color (good for me). I'm really pleased with this pistol.


----------

